# What is your random superpower?



## LittleDreamer (Dec 11, 2016)

Oops I voted before reading either the OP or the Poll question. Why did I just do that? *facepalm* guess I was so excited for a new poll lol

Edit: got monster empowerment. My choice for the poll still works though, yay!


----------



## Praimfaya (May 25, 2017)

*Spite Empowerment*

Power/Ability to:
be empowered by spite
The power to be empowered by the resentment, hostility and schadenfreude.
Contents[show]
Capabilities
Users become stronger, faster, more durable, etc. by resentment, hostility and schadenfreude of oneself and others, possibly unlocking abilities related to the affinity and enhancing the existing powers. Some users may be able draw sustenance from the spite or even slow or stop aging.

Applications
Decelerated Aging/Semi-Immortality
Enhanced Condition or Supernatural Condition
Enhanced Durability
Enhanced/Supernatural Stamina
Enhanced/Supernatural Strength
Regenerative Healing Factor/Supernatural Regeneration
Self-Power Augmentation
Self-Sustenance

Associations
Sin Empowerment
Sin Manipulation
Vice Inducement


----------



## Ochi96 (Jun 5, 2017)

*Fire Transformation*
"User can transform the bodies of others into solid fire. 
Target may become a hybrid between their normal state and fire 
or become an entity of living fire in a pure elemental form."

I don't know... I would prefer another one :laughing:


----------



## Omg (Apr 3, 2017)

Big Crunch Inducement. Sounds amazing.


----------



## jamjoint (Apr 22, 2014)

Compressed weaponry. 

Apparently i can compress matter to turn it into a weapon. Not bsd. But i like my real life superpower better.


----------



## G0lde (Jan 20, 2016)

Self-Combustion.

_The power to cause one's self to burst into flames. User can increase their kinetic of atoms and molecules causing themselves to ignite. This process creates heat and light, that the user can use. _

This is a fitting superpower for me. I'm a bit of a pyro.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

*Spiritual Ice Manipulation*

The power to generate and manipulate spiritual ice. Combination of Ice Manipulation and Soul Manipulation.

User can create, shape and manipulate spiritual ice, ice that is formed from the essence of ones soul and is capable of freezing and draining the spirits/soul of those frozen by it. Since this ice is generated from the users soul it is virtually unmeltable to any form of fire/heat.

Cold Immunity provides no protection as this ice works on a spiritual level.

Oh no my superpower sucks :dry:


----------



## Eternally Changing (Nov 15, 2013)

1. Fire vortex creation - pretty cool, but I didn't know what was going on so I clicked again and got...

2. Feral Mind... basically berserk mode or primal fury. "In some cases, the user's mind descends so far into the feral rage that, mentally, they are little more than animals." Doesn't sound very fun... so I clicked again and got...

3. Mindscape Transportation, aka Dream Prison. Basically the power to convert physical matter (ie: people) into thought waves. Now we're talkin'!


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Totality manipulation on the third try.

I am god.


----------

